# Poll:  Four Seasons Owners?



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2008)

Can we create a poll in this forum to determine how many Four Season Residence Club owners we have? and how many fractional owners?

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 25, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> Can we create a poll in this forum to determine how many Four Season Residence Club owners we have? and how many fractional owners?
> 
> Thanks


Sure,  Or at least I'll try.


----------



## Steve (Nov 25, 2008)

I voted!  I'm the very first voter.  

Steve


----------



## Sir Newf (Nov 25, 2008)

Aviara


----------



## GregGH (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi

Aviara ( two weeks ) for us. Looking for one more (don't tell wife)

You don't get the impression that we have many fractional owners here on TUG.  Those guys paid the REALLY BIG BUCKS.   Would  be curious on resale values for Punta Mita or Costa Rica ( or any FS fractional )

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Sure,  Or at least I'll try.



Thanks Bill


----------



## steve1000 (Nov 27, 2008)

We own one platinum week at Aviara.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 28, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> Can we create a poll in this forum to determine how many Four Season Residence Club owners we have? and how many fractional owners?
> 
> Thanks



One gold week (bought from FS in 1998).

Sorry, but do I need to vote somewhere besides this to show up in the bar graph above? This does not look like the other polls I have seen.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 28, 2008)

zentraveler said:


> One gold week (bought from FS in 1998).
> 
> Sorry, but do I need to vote somewhere besides this to show up in the bar graph above? This does not look like the other polls I have seen.



Yes, you will need to login and click on this thread. At the top of the page, you will see the list of options for the poll.


----------



## GregGH (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone here win the recent  eBay two weeks  at Aviara for $12,000?   In a couple of years we will smile about this sale ( I stopped at 11,500 - darn - that is hindsight ).

Greg


----------



## Steve (Nov 28, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Anyone here win the recent  eBay two weeks  at Aviara for $12,000?   In a couple of years we will smile about this sale ( I stopped at 11,500 - darn - that is hindsight ).
> 
> Greg



That was a fantastic price for the buyer!  I was watching the auction, but I didn't bid.  

Steve


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 28, 2008)

I really hope you guys are correct, b/c if you are, it'll mean the economy is humming again.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 4, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Would  be curious on resale values for Punta Mita or Costa Rica ( or any FS fractional )



Just noticed that Smart Choice is listing fractional resales 

From http://timeshareaz.com/Fractional Ownership.htm

List # 3000 - 2 BR, 2.5 bath - Asking Price $185,000
Current resort price is $212,000

List# 90715 - 4 BR 4 bath Penthouse - Asking Price $325,000
Current resort price is over $400,000!

SOLD!
List# 71029 - 4 BR, 4 bath Penthouse - Asking Price $295,000
 Financing is available if you act now!
Current resort price is over $400,000!


----------



## GregGH (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonder what MF's are there ??  Won can only ....no ...can't even guess ...  $3,000 x 4 = $12,000 is my guess.  Let the grinders who pay $700 and  gloat about uptrading try to get into here 

I was surprised to see Punta Mita golf course was resort of the year course (can't remember what award)

The Costa Rica locations looks really nice, too -- may have to dream for a while ( need a REALLY REALLY big market rally )

BTW - Aviara (the Hotel)  made it for 10th year to 5 diamond rating for AAA, one of about 110 places - not many places when you look at the list,


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 4, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Wonder what MF's are there ??  Won can only ....no ...can't even guess ...  $3,000 x 4 = $12,000 is my guess.



LOL, I was wondering the same thing myself. 

Found another resale ad with maintenance fee information - http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/listings/62728/

Timeshare ID#62728: 
Four Seasons Punta Mita
Punta Mita, Mexico - West Coast 

Buy: US$239,000 plus closing costs 
Unit Size: 3 Bedroom/3 Bath (sleeps 8)
Annual Maintenance Fees: US $15,237

Timeshare's Owner: 
Owner's Name: Tri West
Owner's Location: California, USA


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 5, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> LOL, I was wondering the same thing myself.
> 
> Found another resale ad with maintenance fee information - http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/listings/62728/
> 
> ...




Thanks for looking this up. Interesting to know what the system is doing and what it is worth. We toured the Costa Rica Residence Club when we were there 3 years ago and they were really lovely. It is a eye-popping location and if you are a golfer the view were phenomenal. We also stayed at Jackson Hole a couple of years ago and toured the residence club and they were beautiful with ski and and out facilities.  I will be interesting to see how this current economic mess effects the whole TS market. Happy to be where I am at the FS in that regard  .


----------

